# Peaches Puppies!



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)




----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

Awesome and beautiful. I saw you in the chat room and couldn't wait until morning.

They are so adorable. I have to pinch myself to keep from asking for one.


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

Congratulations! How wonderful!

Helaine


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Aren't they sweet !! Who's that guy with the long neck LOL 

Hooch would be so happy to see these pics. He voted 8 puppies too, on the poll about how many puppies Peaches would have. He's a smart guy !!!

Welcome to the world, Peaches' Puppies !!! :wave:


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

The 3rd pic down, the puppy on the left ... is it really huge or is the camera just playing tricks? Maybe that's the guy you said was really big?


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

they are sooo sweet, Congrats to the proud momma..


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

YAY!!! They're all Golden!!!  (I remember you were worried 

Congrats!


----------



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

gorgeous lovely colour look forward to seeing them grow up!!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Congatulations! They are adorable and look to be healthy and 100% golden!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm so glad all went well... congratulations on the new babies!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

How exciting! Just what I wanted to see when I woke up!!!


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

aww puppies, they are adorable, more pictures please lol


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

ahhh, those pics just make you smile. So adorable!! *CONGRATS*


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

Beauties, all of them! You both did great!! Congrats and thanks for the pics!! Can't wait for the story


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

This was an amazing experience for me HAHA!! I literally was hhheeehhheeewho'in all night for Peaches! I even made it to work on time this morning!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

I double posted this in both threads as it may get overlooked on the other one

I am glad everything went well for Peaches and babes...PM remember you must keep an eye on her temp daily as I don't imagine you had oxytocin to give her following delivery...keep her behind washed and clean/dry to prevent infection and watch her mammary glands to make sure none are red/hard...there is much more involved here than just the birth of the puppies...good luck


----------



## Big Mamoo (Jul 4, 2007)

Congratulations. I left the chat room before the final tally. They are beautiful.


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

OOooooh, congratulations, PM and Peaches!!! You're going to have an exciting Christmas at your house!!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Awww!!!! Congrats!!!! They are beautiful itty bitty pups!!!! Glad everything went okay! Good girl Peaches!


----------



## jason0618 (Sep 17, 2007)

Congratulations.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Oh, congratulations and welcome to the new beautiful 8 Golden puppies on the forum! They are adorable. Love their color! Give mom and babies a big welcome kiss from Chicago!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## HuntersMomma (Sep 25, 2007)

omg they are so beauitful welcome to the world lil ones


----------



## threegoldengirls (Mar 1, 2006)

Congratulations! They are just adorable. Love their color!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

They are just adorable. I was up late in chat with everyone and was so happy everytime one was born. They all look good and healthy. Give Peaches a big hug and kiss from the florida gang.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Congratulations Peaches on all of your beautiful babies!!! Good job Shelly!


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS they look soo sweet


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Yahooooo!!! Puppies!!! Congrats!! Keep the pictures coming. How many boys? How many girls?


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

4 boys and 4 girls ! Lightest color boy is the most vocal though , I love it!


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Congrats Peaches!! You babies are beautiful! How is mama doing?


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

Shes a happy little mommy!


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

I know you were a little stressed about this whole situation, and caught off gaurd, but aside from being pooped, are you so happy to have a bunch of babies??!!??


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

ahhh she looks content!! good Job Peaches


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations to you and Peaches! They are adorable, have fun


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

oh look at her in her pool!! She looks tired! Did it take long... all toll?


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

Lego&Jacub said:


> oh look at her in her pool!! She looks tired! Did it take long... all toll?


LOL , Jo Ellen was my time keeper so she could answer that one better then me.Hubby was keeping the chat updated when I was helping Peaches.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

PeanutsMom said:


> LOL , Jo Ellen was my time keeper so she could answer that one better then me.Hubby was keeping the chat updated when I was helping Peaches.


I am sorry I missed all the excitement last night. Congratulations everybody on a job well done.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

They are beautiful and I love their color!.So happy that the delivery went well!.


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

Ah look at Peaches. What a proud mum she must be!!! 8 beautiful babies
How exciting to be Grandma to 8 little ones, you must be exhausted LOL


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

AWWW!! Jo Ellen has said it..welcome to the BIG world little guys and gals. 

So cute...I would like one but you know them darn parents...hehe!


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

ohhhhh how beautiful!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

Debbie & mason


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Awwww, she is so proud of herself! She's beautiful, Shelly, beautiful and glowing !! She may be tired but I bet she's a whole lot happier with all those babies OUTSIDE of her now! 

Well, let's see ... it started at around 9:45PM (EST) and ended somewhere around 12:45AM, if I remember correctly. I had this all sorted out last night but then I went to sleep and forgot! ha ha, some gatekeeper I am LOL. :

I hope you're well, Shelly, and getting some rest yourself. I wish more than anything I was there to help you out.

Last night was some of the most exciting forum times I've ever known. A night to remember. I get all teary eyed now just thinkning about it.

And thank you to Ash and Arcane too .... they were the real forum helpers. :wavey:


----------



## historicprim (Nov 24, 2007)

Oh my goodness they are sooo cute! We just had a litter of 10 Oct 18th and I KNOW the stress that goes along with whelping these little balls of joy. Good luck and try to get some rest, cause I'm sure you need it. lol


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Thank heavens everything turned out so well! They are beautiful!


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> And thank you to Ash and Arcane too .... they were the real forum helpers. :wavey:


Wait wait wait... now lets not get this twisted...

WHO BREATHED?? GUYS THAT WAS ME!! JAMI WAS THE REAL FORUM HELPER!! 

Whats your problem??


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL, oh my gosh Jami, I'm so sorry !!!! 

Yes everyone, Jami helped us BREATHE, all the way through. If it hadn't been for her, we would have ALL been passed out not 10 minutes in. It's TRUE !!!!!

Jami, we love ya, girlfiriend !! :smooch:


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

lovealways_jami said:


> Wait wait wait... now lets not get this twisted...
> 
> WHO BREATHED?? GUYS THAT WAS ME!! JAMI WAS THE REAL FORUM HELPER!!
> 
> Whats your problem??


YES THE BREATHING!!! LOL


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh so Cute! Love the first pictures of the wet babies, but Love the one with Peaches and Her Pups! I will enjoy watching them every chance I get!! Woo Hoo!  Keep Posting Pic's Please!! --Cyber Uncle Tailer


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Very cute! Congratulations!


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> LOL, oh my gosh Jami, I'm so sorry !!!!
> 
> Yes everyone, Jami helped us BREATHE, all the way through. If it hadn't been for her, we would have ALL been passed out not 10 minutes in. It's TRUE !!!!!
> 
> Jami, we love ya, girlfiriend !! :smooch:


Told yall it was all me... What good would anyone have been if no one was breathing? I guess thats what friends are for!


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

Thought I'd add some more pics  I love those teeny little feet and butts !


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

There's that big guy again, right in the middle of the bottom picture! I love it when they get all mixed up like this and you can't tell what is what!

Cute little baby butts too !! :


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Awwww, just look at those little things! I can almost smell the puppy breath!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Shelly, Congrats on 8 new lil ones. Sorry I was not able to stick around after #6 came but the puter kept messing up! They all look so sweet and Mama looks wonderful. 1 thing to watch with Mama is feed her a high protein diet once she starts to wean them, she may lose her coat and if you start her on a high protein diet hopefully that won't happen. Kuddles totally blew her coat to were she was almost bald, if it weren't for the CG Forum I would have never known this. Keep her on a good diet and she'll do fine. Again Congrat's.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Oh my! I kept checking to see if she had her litter and I hadn't seen anything. They are adorable. I just want to snuggle with them. I hope everyone is healthy and doing well.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Ya Know, I see the pics and its been 2 days, but Im still getting excited LOL! These pics are great, and I didnt realize how BIG the efffinn pool was! Geesh!


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

lovealways_jami said:


> Ya Know, I see the pics and its been 2 days, but Im still getting excited LOL! These pics are great, and I didnt realize how BIG the efffinn pool was! Geesh!


LOL , yeah she sure does have enough room in there


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

they look like good sized pups...or Peaches is really small!!! LOL funny how the mommas look so proud of themselves! too cute


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Ill tell ya what though... I LOVE THE BIG LIGHT ONE!! LOL... Better lock your doors


----------

